# Case parts needed



## tractorbill (Oct 19, 2010)

I,m new to this sight and just found this sight for Case Tractors, COOOOOL!!! I bought A 1949 case D Tractor (my first), from a friend. I need a Carb and a Magneto, to make it run. does anyone have any for sale? Can anyone tell me the motor HP and the type of Transmission it has? Thanks Bill edro:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

The D had either a Marvel or a Zenith carb. You can find them listed on ebay a lot of times or if you want new try like Tisco, A&I or do a search for Dennys carbs. You will need one that will bolt to the air cleaner so keep that in mind. You can find mags on ebay also. Parts are very hard to find for the Case mag.. You can use a IH mag or dist, delco makes a dist that will work. With out looking I believe the D should be atound 33-38 belt hp. Has standard 4 speed transmission, has a oil type clutch so you get smooth engagement. When you change oil be sure to change the oil in the clutch.
hope this helps.
caseman-d


----------

